
Ask HN: Is there market for self-host, customizable web UI for Google BigQuery? - kjhitcher
Hi HNers,<p>I’m trying to build an open-source, self-hosted, easy-to-customize web UI for Google BigQuery. Do you find it a product that you would like to use? Discussion on features are also very welcome.<p>The product is to solve some problems I experienced when using Google BigQuery:<p>(1) Cost saving. There are quite a few common, well-known “best practices” that a self-hosted web UI can easily enforce to save cost, for example discourage users from using “SELECT *” [1]. But to me it would be hard to imagine Google actually adds this feature to their own BigQuery UI, since they are getting paid when users don&#x27;t follow the &quot;best practices&quot;.<p>(2) Allow users to add links to the UI. For example, I think many companies would like to add links of internal guidelines on how to use BigQuery and how to find datasets.<p>(3) Keyboard shortcuts. There are a lot of shortcuts I would like to add in BigQuery, such as &quot;focus on result sheet&quot;, or &quot;open query history&quot;.<p>Do you think it&#x27;s an idea worth spending time on? Feedback is very appreciated.<p>Thanks!<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;bigquery&#x2F;docs&#x2F;best-practices-costs
======
mattbillenstein
I'm not sure - the existing web ui is decent enough and simple -- more
advanced users may end up in something with charting anyway - metabase,
tableau, etc.

And in the mind of a lot of people now - self-hosted is more of an annoyance
than a win if you don't have a hosted version of the app...

------
sails
Snowflake is working on Snowsight, in public preview. I suppose what you are
describing is a more refined query layer, which is somewhere between Snowsight
and Metabase

[https://docs.snowflake.com/en/user-guide/ui-
snowsight.html](https://docs.snowflake.com/en/user-guide/ui-snowsight.html)

